# Do hedgehogs smell?



## Mjskates (May 14, 2017)

I'm possibly getting a hedgehog, and I'm trying to plan everything out.

Do hedgehogs smell bad? I know that they will have their own smell, as all animals (and people) do, but would there be a smell of poo and pee that would be enough to make a room smell horrible? ( the hedgie will be in my room)

I'll be using a 2by3 c&c cage, wiping the wheel every morning, using a air purifier and a charcole ordor absorber, and baking soda next to the cage and spot cleaning twice a day. (I'll be using fleece bedding with u haul under it) Will this be enough to keep the smell down?


----------



## snorlax (May 13, 2017)

as long as you stay ontop of the cleaning like you say you will youll probably be ok. hedgehogs dont really smell the way ferrets or other animals like that do so its mainly just the urine and feces but if you clean it often it shouldnt be bad. also dont feed them food with any fish in it, itll make the poop smell worse and if you plan on using oil diffusers dont use tea tree oil because its deadly to them!


----------



## Mjskates (May 14, 2017)

snorlax said:


> as long as you stay ontop of the cleaning like you say you will youll probably be ok. hedgehogs dont really smell the way ferrets or other animals like that do so its mainly just the urine and feces but if you clean it often it shouldnt be bad. also dont feed them food with any fish in it, itll make the poop smell worse and if you plan on using oil diffusers dont use tea tree oil because its deadly to them!


 Thanks!


----------



## Lopi (Apr 11, 2017)

I find mine is a bit smelly, because she dives under her liners and sleeps there. Of course she dives under the part with peepee on it. 

But after a bath she smells great!


----------



## Alcole6185 (Jul 14, 2016)

The only smell I notice is sometimes in the middle of the night if he did a pretty strong poo on his wheel it can smell for a minute or two but it isn't bad or all the time, just sometimes. I think it's probably from the wheel and the CHE heating it but that's probably in my head. Anyway. My guy is pretty good about using his litter tray so I wipe and wash it out every day and wipe the wheel down (CSW basically just wipe off so easily!) and he's good to go.


----------



## Mjskates (May 14, 2017)

Thanks everyone for responding!


----------

